# Faded tape stripes



## mrrbby (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,

We purchased a 2001 Bounder 31W last year.  Love it.  However, the tape stripes are faded.  Is there anything out there that will "restore" the striping, or are we better off removing/replacing them?


----------



## akjimny (Jun 29, 2011)

Re: Faded tape stripes

Hi Dave and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I had the same problem on my Class C - stripes were faded and cracked.  So, my bro-in-law and I decided to remove one.  Just vinyl tape, right?  Well, three days worth of work, acetone, lacquer thinner, goof-off, heat gun, razor scraper, green scrubber pads and lots of elbow grease later, I still have adhesive on the side and a ghost image to remind me of where it was.

So - the Jimmy solution for the rest of them will be to tape them off, lightly sand, prime and paint.  For the one I "removed" I will still have to get the adhesive residue off, tape the ghost outline, sand, prime and paint.

The other alternative is to take the motorhome and a bushel of money down to the RV shop and have them remove and replace the stripes with new vinyl ones.  But since I have more time than money, I'll probably go with method number one - or just leave well enough alone???     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Re: Faded tape stripes

Hey Jimmy, I just wished I had the nerves to start, mine aren't to bad, but I would like to get a new paint job on mine and removing the strips would help a lot in cost.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 29, 2011)

Re: Faded tape stripes

Hollis, I figure to just mask around them, sand lightly to scuff them and cut any wax or shine, then prime with Krylon Fusion, which is made to adhere to plastic, then paint with the same in a color of my choosing.

I know the RV repair shop in my little home town can do it because I've seen them working on other coaches.  But I've been afraid to ask what the price would be.  Two or three hours at $100 plus an hour and the cost of the new vinyl.  I'm too cheap!!! :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Re: Faded tape stripes

Jimmy I did get a cost to do a complete paint job, ready for this,,, $18,000 for the job. I told the guy if I had 18k for a paint job, I would use it as a down payment on a newer MH. He just laugh and said that was his estimate, I just reminded him it was my money and I really didn't need a paint job that bad. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jun 30, 2011)

Re: Faded tape stripes

Every time I get to complaining about the prices of things to maintain this lifestyle, I have to remind myself that the RV is a "Toy" and big boy toys cost big money.


----------



## dfedora (Jun 30, 2011)

RE: Faded tape stripes



Last fall I replaced the mfg decals 24" x 18" I started with a razor and a heat gun ( that what they told me to try the dealer) Not too much heat . After about 1 hr I went down cellar trying different stuff. I had a small can of autombile paint REDUCER DT 870. I was done with both sides in 5 minutes..... I know it has some harsh chemicals but i still have all my fingers and can still smell... :laugh: I wouldn't want to work with it for 8 hrs but 5 mins outside with plently of fresh air it was not a issue.
        It didn't harm any of the fiberglass siding it did take off the wax anywhere i wiped the rag but rewaxed still looks good. 

I know I got it years back at a store that sold auto paint specility store. 
If you try it do it on a small area first making sure it doesn't do your rig any harm..


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Re: Faded tape stripes

Thanks Dick, best news I read today. Now if I can find it   :laugh:


----------



## mrrbby (Jun 30, 2011)

Re: Faded tape stripes

Thanks for the ideas.  The mask, sand and paint idea will probably be the way to go.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Re: Faded tape stripes

Well Dick I went and Google for it and did not fine it. I did fine some item close but not as you wrote. So would it be possible for you to remember where you got it from?


----------



## dfedora (Jun 30, 2011)

RE: Faded tape stripes


I checked out the can  Manufactured by PPG DT 870 Urethane paint reducer.
                   I quick google search I got a lot of hits  one was  Kustom Paint superstore.

Hope it works as welll as it did for me if you try it


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Re: Faded tape stripes

OK, thanks I found that one also, but wasn't sure if it was the one you used. If I get and use I will give a follow up report.


----------

